# ~ VK - Craighall One More Day Of Specials ~



## Gizmo (26/11/16)

We have decided to extend the specials one more day! Black friday again this saturday. Come on through for a great bargain.



The Valley Center
Shop 24
Cnr Jan Smuts Avenue & Burnside Road, 
Craighall Park​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

